# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  La próxima revolución mundial de la energía vendrá del hielo

## Jonasino

Varios países han emprendido una carrera por ser el primero en obtener la tecnología necesaria con la que aprovechar una nueva fuente de energía que se esconde en los lechos marinos de medio mundo. De momento, Japón está en cabeza y podría empezar a explotarla ya la próxima década. Las reservas de hidratos de metano (una suerte de metano congelado) superan las de petróleo, gas natural y carbón juntas, pero su explotación conlleva riesgos importantes.




> Varios países han emprendido una carrera por ser el primero en obtener la tecnología necesaria con la que aprovechar una nueva fuente de energía que se esconde en los lechos marinos de medio mundo. De momento, Japón está en cabeza y podría empezar a explotarla ya la próxima década. Las reservas de hidratos de metano (una suerte de metano congelado) superan las de petróleo, gas natural y carbón juntas, pero su explotación conlleva riesgos importantes.
> La próxima revolución mundial de la energía vendrá del hielo
> 
> El sector global de la energía está viviendo en los últimos años una auténtica revolución de la mano del shale oil y el shale gas. El boom de los hidrocarburos no convencionales (en realidad, son petróleo y gas al uso, las que no son convencionales son las técnicas para su extracción: singularmente, el famoso y polémico fracking) promete dar un vuelco al mapa energético global. Ya lo está haciendo, con Estados Unidos como baluarte.
> 
> La explotación a gran escala de sus hidrocarburos no convencionales ha convertido a Estados Unidos de nuevo en una potencia energética, lo colocará como mayor productor mundial de petróleo y de gas natural en breve, y le abrirá las puertas de la independencia energética. A pesar de que el desplome de los precios del crudo pone en riesgo el desarrollo de nuevos proyectos y amenaza la rentabilidad de algunos de los ya operativos, el boom petrolero y, sobre todo, gasístico en Estados Unidos puede romper el statu quo geopolítico global. Y otras naciones, también con enormes reservas de hidrocarburos no convencionales, tratan de emular ya la experiencia estadounidense.
> 
> Pero es otro hidrocarburo, uno que aún no se explota, el que promete abrir una nueva etapa en la historia energética global que, quizá, arrancará en apenas diez años. Varios países emprendieron hace tiempo una carrera, otra más, por liderar la explotación de manera segura de estos nuevos recursos hasta ahora no aprovechados y que, según anticipan muchos expertos, podrían ser los protagonistas de la siguiente revolución energética global. Y esa revolución, la próxima, vendrá... del hielo. A simple vista esa novedosa fuente de energía tiene el aspecto de hielo normal y corriente, pero si se acerca una llama a él, ese hielo arde... porque está lleno de gas metano.
> 
> ...




Fuente: Expansión.com

----------


## termopar

Esta noticia sin embargo, le veo más contras que pros

----------


## Jonasino

Casi que yo tambien

----------

